# Looking to sell old gear?



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

This is new to me... where is columbine lodge?


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

Just drive up the Poudre Canyon and it's just upstream of Pineview. It has the rusty buffalo out front and the purple sign with the Columbine flower.


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

Just a reminder to bring in gear to PRKC that you're looking to sell. We've had several people come in looking for used gear. Request for: booties, sprayskirts, paddle, helmet and drytop. 

Happy paddling!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Used booties - times are tough, but there are also hygiene concerns and doctors are expensive too


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

Ha, true story. It was a newbie paddler looking for cheap gear. Can't blame them, booties can be pretty pricey when you add them to the list of things you need for your first set-up.


----------

